
Over 300 Tesla Model 3 Spotted Ready for Delivery as Gigafactory 3 Fully Awakens - hongzi
https://www.tesmanian.com/blogs/tesmanian-blog/over-300-tesla-model-3-spotted-ready-for-delivery-in-gigafactory-3s-parking-lots
======
x__x
Will Made in America and Made in China Tesla models have the same resale
value?

~~~
greenyoda
I suppose that depends on whether they end up having the same reliability.
Only time will tell.

